# Roofing tool bag



## stevem1820 (Sep 13, 2013)

Please I need your guys help. My boss wants me to get a tool belt for the next job . I do flat roofs not shingles.. Please I would greatly appreciate ur help. Money doesn't matter only if its the right belt. Thank u


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Try igotmyflatrooftoolbagfromhere.com


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Typical drunk roofer.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stevem1820 said:


> Please I need your guys help. My boss wants me to get a tool belt for the next job . I do flat roofs not shingles.. Please I would greatly appreciate ur help. Money doesn't matter only if its the right belt. Thank u


 







Thread closed, go sleep it off.......:laughing:


----------

